# You ain't gonna believe this !



## BowanaLee (Sep 30, 2014)

I've shot a couple doe for the challenge so I thought Id go for bucks for a while. I watched a doe come up the logging rd and go straight to my BFO bottle and trailed me to my tree. Nothing unusual about that it happens 4-5 times a year. I was filming her until she got straight down. My fluid head wont point straight down. I was sipping sweet tea and eating mixed nuts and raisins so I thought Id offer her some. I kid you not, every time one would hit in front of her she would suck it up like a vacuum cleaner.  I had a hard time filming it. I had to lure her in a place my camera could film. I got it though.  
I'm capturing the footage right now and should have a video up in a day or so. 
If she came back looking for peanuts, raisins and almonds and I shot her would that be baiting !  op2:


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 30, 2014)

Pen raised city deer. Looking forward to the video


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hunting a wma in florida with my dad and his buddy years back his buddy used combos on a hog. The hog was eating hickory nuts that were dropping so he started throwing combos closer and closer till he got the shot. lol


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 30, 2014)

Hand fed dropped from a tree stand, I love it!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 30, 2014)

What kind of mixed nuts?


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 30, 2014)

I feed em pistachios. 

They love em (I do have to get them out of the shell for them, though).


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 30, 2014)

I just captured the footage. I filmed it better than I thought. She was sucking them up.  
Before this gets started. I live on the poor side of town. The only people feeding deer around here are illegal baiter's or someone fattening one up for the grill. This was a wild full grown doe. If she knew the boogerman was throwing her peanuts she would have nightmares. 
  It was Car's Nut'N Berry mix from Ingles.  it was peanuts, almonds, sunflower seeds, 2 kinds of raisins and one I think was soybeans ? 
I fed her mostly peanuts and soybeans. I'm starting a big job tomorrow. I'll edit and post it on youtube as soon as possible.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Sep 30, 2014)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 1, 2014)

Teaser !   ..if you look close you can see her picking up a peanut.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 1, 2014)

Now we know the real secret..


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 1, 2014)

Last year, I had a young buck, 4 pointer, eating acorns under me, I had some smarties, those little sweet tart things, I started throwing them down at him, actually hit him a couple of times, heck he ate them along with the acorns!


----------



## 1shot1kill (Oct 1, 2014)

Baiting!!!!.....lol


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 1, 2014)

I wouldn't care but I am sure it would be considered baiting. Common sense would probably go out the window. I have heard some wild stories about wardens over the years. Personally, never had any issues with them. 

Looking forward to the video. Hopefully she births some bucks as naive as herself.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 1, 2014)

Deer love raisins!


----------



## dixiecutter (Oct 1, 2014)

so did your pour her some sweet tea? shiws what kind of gentleman you are.....


----------



## chadf (Oct 1, 2014)

They will eat soda crackers the same way.........


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 1, 2014)

Pour a bag of frito lay corn chips out and watch what happens.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 1, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Pour a bag of frito lay corn chips out and watch what happens.



By a fence??


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 1, 2014)

They like RED MAN to,


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Oct 1, 2014)

got my grocery list and headed to Ingles!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 1, 2014)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> By a fence??



Its a lethal combo!!!


----------



## NBN (Oct 1, 2014)

Thats cool!!! My dad had a button head licking RC cola he was pouring out of the tree a few years back. I bet that doe would have loved some RC and peanuts!


----------



## frosty20 (Oct 1, 2014)

Went to Yellow River Game Ranch before. They like to eat graham crackers as well


----------



## kevincox (Oct 1, 2014)

There were some nice backstraps on her. Guess you didn't want to shoot one over bait.LoL


----------



## BowanaLee (Oct 1, 2014)

You guys are killing me but I guess I deserve it posting this. 
I took extra nuts today.


----------



## cself (Oct 3, 2014)

Better wait 10 days to hunt there again!


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 3, 2014)

NBN said:


> Thats cool!!! My dad had a button head licking RC cola he was pouring out of the tree a few years back. I bet that doe would have loved some RC and peanuts!



Everybody from the South knows it's a Moon Pie that goes with RC Cola.


----------



## humdandy (Feb 5, 2017)

Illegal.  Please report yourself to the nearest DNR agent..........lol


----------



## chill15 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> What kind of mixed nuts?



Deez nuts!


----------

